# Baby lookdown's



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

here are a few pic's of the lookdown's from this morning.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hehe wow cool. Nice fish! I used to catch snappers and flounder at the bluff all the time..(the mouth of the Nissequague River) 
What part of LI are u in? I was born in Bay shore, and lived in Baldwin, Brentwood and Kings Park before moving to... pittsburgh LOL


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW, COOL!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn that's a lot of fish


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

that is so damn awesome. nice pictures. how far out did you have to go ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome fish...how big is the tank?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

very nice. their like angelfish with down syndrome.


----------



## ethnics (Sep 10, 2006)

at seaworld, they call those "hey mexican, look down foo"


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice looking fish. How big is the tank that they are in?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ethnics said:


> at seaworld, they call those "hey mexican, look down foo"


comment such as these are not appreciated on this site..









keep it clean or don't post


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ethnics said:


> at seaworld, they call those "hey mexican, look down foo"










that wasen't as funny as it sounded in your head.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

do you sell or give ne f these away?? plz pm me,,thanks


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome fish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, nice catch mate.


----------

